# My wedding planner, 20-08-2016



## Stevensmummyx

eeeeek so here I am, over 4 months away from marrying my best friend and partner of 9 years!! 
only decided almost a week ago that we were changing our original plans of being married in 2018 and would be doing it in a few months time instead.

We had originally planned to have a big hotel wedding with 100 guests but have decided that life us too short to spend time waiting and saving. we have now decided that we will be getting married in the registry office with 40 guests, we will then go to a public park and have some photos done and then back to the hotel we will be staying in and putting a small buffet on for any guests who wish to return with us for drinks. So different from our original plans but I'm so excited none the less. So far I have booked the registry office, bought my dress and have it hanging and waiting, started making bridesmaid flowers, bought junior bridesmaid dress, picked bridesmaid dress just need to order them and booked photographer. 
All I'm waiting to do now is find a hotel/venue for the buffet, buy wedding rings and do the last few bits and pieces. not too bad for a weeks work eh?


----------



## Charlotteee

Stalking xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ah hi Charlotteee! I remember you from my older thread when I was planning for 2018 lol! 

How's your planning going? 

I'm waiting for a few venues to get back to me about our evening get together. Have a couple of places replied that are available but just hoping I can get something local so we don't have much travelling to do. Hopefully we can get that booked today


----------



## Charlotteee

My planning is going great, to be honest I don't think I have much left to do.

Just suits, invites and flowers which the last two are DIY anyway. And then just DIY room decorations which I can plod on with whenever.

How exciting that it's only 4 months away for you!!! xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Exciting get a tad stressful lol!! What colour scheme are you going for? 

I will need to pop in the laptop later and have a flash of things we have so far &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Charlotteee

We have gone for cadbury purple xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ah yes I remember you saying that now &#128522;


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Heard back from 5 potential evening venues yesterday so it looks like we will have something sorted, hurrah!! Just made it harder because we just wanted somewhere private to eat and drink with our guests. We didn't want a party. So hopefully off to see a few of them tomorrow


----------



## Stevensmummyx

We have an evening venue, wooo!!! They've put on a really good deal for us for a 2 course meal with tea and coffee plus room hire for our small party. I can't wait!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Yay!! So glad you have a venue xxx


----------



## Babybump87

Congrats girls ! 

That's an amazing job for a weeks work !. We're getting married on 27 August . Like you decided life's too short. Started planning our wedding late February ! 

So far we have booked the church and venue. Where having a three course meal with close family and friends. Also ordered the cake and invitations. Bought my wedding dress which I love !!. Still need rings, flowers, cars, bridesmaid dresses etc ..eeekk so behind with my planning !

How's both your plans coming along....so excited !! Xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

We've got all the stuff for invitations, my sister will be naming them once she returns from her honeymoon in a few weeks. Need to order a cake, get rings, wedding insurance (probably ASAP lol!), bridesmaid dresses, sort hair and make up (although I'm considering doing it myself to save money since I'm a qualified hairdresser and will be qualified in make up in 9 weeks!) and I think that's all we have to do now, just trying to save money and stop buying useless stuff lol! X


----------



## Charlotteee

I highly recommend Real_Love69 on eBay for dresses. I got all three of mine for under £100 xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160417_175851.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Oh they're really nice!! We are going for these https://www.quizclothing.co.uk/clothes/00100006754.html 
My bridesmaids are offering to half in for the dresses due to plans being changed so it's not too bad.


----------



## Charlotteee

They are gorgeous xxx


----------



## Babybump87

I would definitely do my own hair and make up if I could. 

Thanks for the links. Beautiful dresses. I'm looking for bridesmaids and flower girl dresses.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

What colour are you going for? Any particular style? I shall have a browse &#128522;

Cake ordered today! Another thing off the list! So happy that we got it from my MILS friend who is giving us family rates! Our wedding is also my BILs 18th (oops) so we said we would buy him a cake and sing happy birthday. So all in for his cake and our 3 tier cake it's costing £150!!!


----------



## Babybump87

My wedding dress is Cream/Ivory . Was originally going for a pure white one but none of them suited me... What dresses have you ladies gone for? 

Our colour scheme is pink and Cream /Ivory . Not too fussed on the Bridesmaid dresses to be honest as long as they fit in with my dress hahaha . Thanks ! 

Oh wow that's an amazing deal for your cakes... My in laws to be are paying for our cake thankfully ordered it last week nearly £400. Ridiculous , soon as you mention wedding price doubles! 

Least your BIL will have extra reason to celebrate lol. X


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Oooh pink! What about a Pastel pink? They're absolutely gorgeous https://averias24h.com/pastel-pink-bridesmaid-dresses 

I'm not even sure what colour my wedding dress is, will try and post a picture later today. 

Yeah definitely an extra reason to celebrate. Luckily he's not fussed we planned our wedding on his 18th &#128584; It wasn't even deliberate, we noticed after we booked the registry office


----------



## Babybump87

Love love love them dresses thanks.

Lol funny the way things just happen like that.. We didn't realise our wedding was the bank holiday weekend until we booked the church .. Bonus anyways lol.. 

Picked up our notice of marriage forms today eek !!.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

...


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I get married exactly 4 month today!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Absolutely stunning dress !!! 

I will post a picture of mine. Lol. It's all coming around too fast now!. X


----------



## Babybump87

What are you ladies going with for your table decorations x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm doing DIY centre pieces, and the hotel will set the rest up. Not doing anything spectacular lol! I've made some comic book roses and will put them in a fish bowl with clear stones x


----------



## Babybump87

Ohh ive seen the comic roses. There Fab !! . 
Still lots to organise eekk !!. 
How your plans coming along


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hey ladies! Took a few days off to focus on my sisters wedding at the weekend. I've honestly never been to such an amazing wedding in my life! She had hired a carousel which was a hit... Especially for the big kids &#128514; :haha: so now back home and recovering and getting back into the swing of things. 

So I'm looking at gifts for the groom box. I want to get him a pocket watch and have it engraved but I'm not sure what to have. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Removed picture


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I got the pocket watch ordered, I've had 'Steven 
Ti amerò fino alla fine dei tempi
20/08/2016
Engraved. It means 'I will love you until the end of time' in Italian, the only reason I chose Italian is because he's not big on PDA :haha: ordered some personalised sweet favours too. Slowly but surely getting there. How are you girls getting on?


----------



## Babybump87

Carousel sounds Amazing !!

I've never heard of a grooms box... Going to look into this..
Pocket watch is a lovely gift. Especially love the engraving. 

I've ordered my table covers etc ... Been getting some quotes for flowers and a photographer... My invitations are amazing lol.. Just need to sort out the menu to go in them before posting. 

Are you ladies having a sit down meal or buffet..?? We are having a three course meal starting around 5/5.30 . My mum keeps saying what if people are hungry later on in the night bla blah ? We only have the function room until 11p.m. Would you put extra food on later in the evening...I swear she just says these things just to annoy me sometimes lol. I'm against doing more food arghhh. Opinions on this ladies ?


----------



## Charlotteee

We are having a sit down meal at 4 and then hot bacon and sausage sarnies with chips coming out around 9PM for evening guests and obviously anyone who is still hungry from the meal. The only reason being it's in our package which was a fantastic deal. I don't know what we would do otherwise xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

We are having a sit down 2 course meal and having a buffer later in the evening but we have the room till 1am! What you could do is, aroung 9pm, cut your cake and serve it to your guests with tea or coffee. Saves in having to pay out more money x


----------



## Babybump87

Were not inviting evening guests just all our immediate family for the meal few drinks afterwards. 

Mmm love the bacon sarnies lol. 

That's a brilliant idea Stevensmummy. Definitely doing that. Thanks ladies!.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Looks like I could be one BM down... Makes it worse than its someone who is supposed to be one of my MOH! Not sure what her problem is but she's blocked me from all forms of social media for a second time! First time I gave her the benefit of the doubt when she said her phone had messed up.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no that's awful. . Wonder what her problem is. Just keep going with your plans not worth stressing over. Bit strange though if you have not fallen out.. 

Im so sick of the drama with my wedding people just trying to cause trouble by talking too much basically shit steering lol... my sister is livid that shes not my MOH but hasnt once asked about the wedding!!. 

Ive bought my flower girl dresses on sale from BHS. There blush pink so had to rethink my bridal flowers lol xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Oh, let's see the dresses &#128522; I'm lucky that no one has just assumed they're part of the wedding party. 

My ex MOH (yep it's official, she doesn't want the role, or to be a BM) got into contact. Will give a brief overview later when I'm back home. 

In other news ...100 days to go!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babybump87

Will post a picture of the dresses !. 

Oh dear that's terrible. Least you know where you stand with her now though. 

Are you giving out gifts to your parents and in laws at your reception?. 

Woop woop for 100 days sooo exciting/stressful lol


----------



## Babybump87

Here is the link to the dress . 
https://m.bhs.co.uk/h5/product?productId=22406742

looks soo cute on my DD . Looking at getting the blush butterfly shoes or an ivory pair of shoes. What would you go with lol .. xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm not sure about gifts for parents and inlaws if in honest. I'm thinking of flowers at least but due to planning a full wedding in 4 month, money is super tight! We will buy gifts after the wedding though. 
Yeah my ex MOH said she had sent me a text message explaining why she didn't want to be MOH anymore but I didn't get it. I told her I would have been OK with that i was more annoyed that she had blocked me, told her the invite is still there for her if she wants to come as a guest but if I'm honest I don't think she will show. Ah well! 

Loooove the dress! Lovely colour too! I would maybe go with the blush shoes to match


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Not much done on the wedding front. Picked the wording for our invites and my sister should be starting them on Sunday. 3 month today!! Also our youngest birthday today. Will need to upload some pics later . 

How are you all getting on?


----------



## Babybump87

We are also going with flowers etc just for our parents. Going to buy a little keepsake for the bridal party Nothing too expensive!.

Oh no what a shame. Least you know were you stand with her now. Should have just been straight with you... but march on. Who are you having as MOH now??.

We are slowly getting replies from our invitations! So exciting . Hope your youngest had a good birthday!!. 

My flower girl shoes arrived . We went with the blush. Look amazing. Also bought my weddingshoes love them!. Booked my hair and make up too!. I just need a veil!. 

We are currently organising the order of service. We are having a mass with communion etc. 

What are you having for your entrance music??. 

Hope your plans going well... getting sooo close !! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Im struggling to find a blush dress for DD2 who will be 9 months by the time wedding comes. Any ideas where to look !??


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Where are you located? I was looking for a dress for my grad ball and was in BHS yesterday, they had some lovely dresses! 

Luckily I had 2 MoH. The one who dropped out was signing the register and the other was doing the hen do. The other girl is like a sister and is more than happy to take the other responsibilities on. I'm honestly so lucky to have her &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Babybump87

Iam in the UK (North West). I've looked online at BHS . Most dresses start from 12/18 months... maybe I need to look at party dresses lol. 

Oh wow that's amazing very lucky to have her. Hopefully no more dramas for you!. . Full steam ahead !. 

I bought my wedding favour boxes today ... that's all on the wedding front lol... x


----------



## Charlotteee

Oooo i am north west too Babybump, where abouts are you? xxx


----------



## Babybump87

Hi Charlotte


Im in Liverpool .. You??x


----------



## Charlotteee

Blackburn xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I never even noticed dress sizes, just seen the blush pink dress and you came into my mind! hope that doesn't sound weird lol :blush:

more drama to add, my dad fell out with his brother and mum and they've now decided they wont be coming to the wedding!! pissed me off a bit because the only reason we didn't get married abroad is because I know my gran and uncle don't travel well so we decided local would be better suited. bit gutted if I'm honest but I cant force people to come. we are also moving a few days after the wedding so this would be our last opportunity for a long while to have all our family together! here's hoping they sort it out before then and in time to do my table plans.

Anyhoo, not done much more regarding the wedding, my mum has been putting some bridesmaid flowers together, I'm off to hers tomorrow to make some comic book roses for our centrepieces and for on the cake. need to order a new birth certificate for me as mine looks like an ancient relic that has been buried for thousands of years... I'm not even joking! 

going to add a few pics, one is my collage of birthday pics of my youngest since the day he was born <3 cant believe he is 3 all ready!! 

other picture is of my sister and my oldest at my sisters wedding a few weeks ago. her photographer was amazing!! pics look fantastic!

last pic is of me at my graduation ball on Thursday there! was an awesome night! despite having a massive hole at my bum on my dress that was noticed before phoning a taxi! to make matters worse, I had no sewing kit so had to patch it up with a load of safety pins! thankfully there was no flashing 

hope youre all well and wedding planning is going well. 

8 weeks yesterday to my hen do and 12 weeks today to my wedding!! time sure is flying
 



Attached Files:







13015478_652078431612581_854922917459650034_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









13238982_651934468293644_2390524292698562277_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 5









13315357_654745401345884_5882195336828966375_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babybump87

Lol not weird at all considering I seen the comic book roses on dont tell the bride or something like that and you came to mind...lmao too much time on here I think!. 

Oh no!.. thats just awful... is there no chance they will patch things up before the wedding?!. People are so selfish at times. Ohh you've definitely got your hands full with a house move too!!. I hope they sort it out in time for your big day!. 

Ohh id love to see a picture of your comic book roses... 

You can get a birth certificate in around a week now I think. I had to get a new one too.. Have you booked to give notice yet?. 

Hahha im glad to hear there was no flashing.. you look beautiful. Pictures are soo cute !!. 

I've bought my wedding centerpieces just got to add my own bling to them!!. Also just found out good ole Royal Mail have not delivered some of my invitations... so fuming about that!!. 

Time is going wayyy too fast!! Xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Nah they're all stubborn, there's like no chance of it happening. I've messaged them to make sure they're positive they wont be coming so I can make use of their seats and they've confirmed. Ah well. 

I've added a picture of my centre pieces, the comic roses don't look to great but I've found a new template I'm going to try and see if they look any better that way.

Also ordered my flowers, just going for artificial flowers and other things i have to do is order bridesmaid dresses and sort out kilt hire.

Oh also went to give notice on Friday. its getting so close!! :happydance:

slowly but surely getting there. How are you guys getting on?


----------



## Babybump87

Oh well there loss !!. There is no picture attached.... 

Soo exciting when you give notice. Feels like its so much more real. 

Been a lot of people bitching about me in the family. Telling people lies . Just general back stabbing . Which was making some family members not want to come. All came back to my sister just being jealous and vicious so I ended up uninviting her to my daughters christening in July . My hen night and the wedding. Im a bit disappointed with her and doubt there will be any way back from this now... 

Other than that drama ... ive not done much lol... going to get my dress hemmed on Saturday.. MIL bought my wedding jewellery today as my something new. We are still going through the service.

tonight I am going to do my name place cards .. still loads to do and its only 9 weeks !!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Not sure why the pictures didn't attach, I've probably done it wrong lol! will try again. 
It's funny how the closer it comes to the wedding more drama occurs lol! makes me wish we had just gone off on our own. At least all the drama will be gone or unimportant in no time. 
Thankfully I don't have to do placecards, my venue will be doing that. Also got my invites made, well a few left to do and finally get them out lol! most people have been made aware that they're invited and will be coming but its nice to make it official. 

When is your hen do? you all set for that? did you manage to get another blush dress for your daughter?
 



Attached Files:







13502118_666267010193723_65829227954357847_n.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









image1 (1).jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Babybump87

We have had no more dramas thankfully... I know one will pop up though.

Love your invitations and centrepieces very different !.. 

My hen night is on 13 August ... I've no idea what's happening MOH is organising it . It's all a surprise !. When is yours?

Not managed to find a dress yet.. Thinking of ordering the smallest size and taking it to a seamstress to alter ...


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Oh that's a really good idea! That way you'll definitely have one and shouldn't be too much of an issue to get one altered. Have you tried eBay? 

My hen weekend is the 22nd and the 23rd of July. My MOH is organising it too. I figured if I let her take over then it means I don't have to make any decisions and have one less thing to worry about lol


----------



## Babybump87

Well my plan for the dress has gone down the drain lol.. All the blush dresses have sold out ... on the hunt again. Oh not tried Ebay good idea thanks! .. eeek times running out. !!. 

We still have a coach and photographer to sort out! Left that to OH to deal with lol . 

How's your planning coming along now? X


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Aw no! Sounds like a nightmare!!! Hopefully you get something sorted! 

We paid off the rest of the venue yesterday and bought our rings. I don't think we have much left to do now except pay off kilts but they will be paid for when we pick them up. Will need to upload a picture of Lewis in his kilt, bloody adorable!


----------



## Babybump87

Your so organised .. 

We are going ring shopping when OH has a few days off later this month. Hes not a jewellery wearer so hes getting a cheap one for the day. Extra money going on mine lol.. What kind of rings did you pick? . 

Getting so close now. Starting to get nervous! X


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yeah Steven is the same! He went for a sterling silver ring. He doesn't really wear jewellery so he's not too excited lol! I went for a white gold one which is actually classed as an eternity ring in their catalogue lol oh well. I had to order mine ASAP because I'm a size 'i' they always have to order mine in. Mine won't come until the 12th of August x


----------



## Charlotteee

Ooooo my birthday! I am having white gold and OH is having titanium xx


----------



## Babybump87

Ohh I am so excited to go ring shopping OH won't be best pleased haha.

Least it's a ring you really like anyways . I am not keen on any wedding rings I have seen may look in that section lol. I am worried now as I also hav really thin fingers ..hope not leaving it too late to order them

Going into town tomorrow . DD2 is getting christened at the end of the month so I need something to wear. Also going to look for a dress for her for the wedding ..wish me luck with that!.

Not much happening on the wedding front eeek!. How's your planning ?!.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Not really much more to do that I can think of, made some favours, paid best mans kilt hire deposit, secured rooms for night of wedding. Just need to pop in to give the registry office a copy of little Stevens reading and proof of big Stevens address. Got my hen do this weekend and I'm so excited!! X


----------



## Stevensmummyx

My hen weekend starts today &#128131;&#127995;&#128131;&#127995; 

Pics to follow


----------



## Babybump87

Eeeekk excited for your hen. Hope you all have a fab time !! X


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I apologise in advance for the pic spam :haha:

Is hen do blues a thing? because I'm pretty sure I have hen do blues :haha:

So for my hen do most of it was a surprise. We left Glasgow to Edinburgh in the 17:38 train and would take an hour to get there. it was just my maid of honour and I as she said everyone else would join us later as they had to work late, she lied, they were already there and had the house we were staying in decorated. enjoyed a bottle of wine on the train, arrived at the house for the first surprise which was all the girls jumping out on me, second surprise was that my hen do was superhero themed. they all had DC related pjs and had got me a captain America t shirt (hes my ultimate fav!) lol! we had pizza, more wine and then played Mr & Mrs which ended up badly for me as I ended up pissed and in bed spewing by half past 10 and thought it was a good idea to harass the best man to drag Steven on a stag do (due to steven working a lot they don't think they will have a chance to get out) because it wasn't fair it was his fault I ended up in such a state and he was getting away with it LOL!! 

Saturday next surprise was we had matching super man hen do t shirts lol!! the original plan was to go to a burlesque class but there was drama with the taxi company not sending enough taxis and we missed it, still tring to get some of our deposit back but its looking unlikely. we decided to go for fod and drinks and then hit Edinburgh dungeons, I really don't think I have laughed so much in my entire life!! went back to the house, got washed and changed and headed back on a mini pub crawl and played bride to be dares. Honestly had so much fun and wish we could do it all over again!!! 

got home yesterday and tried my dress on again and its getting tight so no more pies for me :haha::haha:

and that's it, next thing is the wedding!! just under 4 weeks to go :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







13775794_681611001992657_2269412998483141621_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 6









13692545_681610998659324_6615625961254421695_n.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









13707717_10153801864372817_6699995857223066742_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









13769453_682565908563833_2368809228667596979_n.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2









13776029_1305659382777599_5106430512132294452_n.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Stevensmummyx

only letting me upload 5 pics at a time :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







13692469_10153801908622817_7544957285677618004_n.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 1









13731488_682565641897193_8488420569603701394_n.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1









13754598_10210362733364672_3302454985919529435_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









13775476_10153801903892817_6368552741293678556_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









13781855_10153801904267817_529945845036878638_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babybump87

Haha liked the spam pics ! 

Oh wow what a lovely surprise all your friends being there thats fab !. Love the theme too really fun idea. T shirts are really cool lol. 
Ohh no was you the lightweight lol dont worry that will be me too. I just can't hack it haha. 

What a shame about the taxi situation. Hope you manage to get something back. Least you went on to have a fun night!!. There is no way your dress is getting tight lol. 

Looks like you all really had a fun time!. Made me excited for mine now. Two weeks to go !!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Honestly was such an amazing time. Wish I could do it again! Enjoy every second! 

Finally got bridesmaid dresses but ordered them online so hoping that they fit the girls &#128528;

Drama has been kicking off with the ex MOH. So that's been fun and games


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah I will definitely make the most of it!!. 

Fingers cross the dresses will be ok!. 

Oh no!. Whats the kick off now?!. Always some drama to spoil a good time! X


----------



## Stevensmummyx

In between the constant blocking/unblocking me she put a status on on FB slating me for apparently aiming a status at her on my hen do. On my kids lives it never happened! She's paranoid! 

Her mum is my photographer but thankfully there's no issue with her. 

I was planning to message my ex MOH and ask her to meet up for a coffee so we could clear the air before I move away but she's blocked me yet again.

Dresses came, I'm more than happy with them. Just need to hope that they fit the girls ok.

It's August ladies which means I get married THIS month!!! 

Sat up late last night doing glitter glasses as gifts for bridesmaid with my MIL. Will try and upload a picture when they're done if they turn out ok lol. 

How are you all?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Phone call came yesterday to say my ring is ready. Don't think it has set in that I get married in 2 weeks!


----------



## Babybump87

Wowsa been a busy week for me. Lots of phone calls and meetings with the priest doing our cetemony. Were has all the time gone !!. 

Oh what a lot of drama going on. There is just no need for all the added stress. 

Made up your happy with your dresses! Ive ordered a veil off the Internet. Nervous about it arriving and hoping its not some tat!!. 

Love the wine glasses idea. Do you have any pictures? !. 
Woop for your ring arriving! . All exciting. 

Its my hen night tomorrow loads of surprises in store eeekkk !!. Night of some well deserved pampering for me!. 
Xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I shall try to get on a computer today at some point and share some pics &#128522;

Ah have fun on your hen do!! Please spam me with pictures and stories &#10084;&#65039;

1 week today &#128112;&#127995;&#128112;&#127995;


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry soo late updating. 

Hen do was really fun had so many shots and drinks lol. We ended up having lunch and cocktails at my house. MOH organised everything. House was all decorated. Did a good job. 

Taxis were ordered and into town. My surprise was doing a life drawing of a naked man hahah!!. In several positions. Lol

We then went onto have a lovely meal with more drinks. Then went on to a few bars. I know what you meant by having a the blues next morning. 

Omg bet your so excited today. The big day tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you have the most amazing day ever!!. Xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Sounds like you had a ball! The next few weeks will fly in for you! Thank you so much &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Most amazing day ever. 

I'm still buzzing over the weekend. Will post a through the day update when I get the chance but it was amazing and the rain being off and on did not spoil it &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Babybump87

Ekk I am now a married woman too . Had an amazing day everything went fab!. Will update with pics. Can't wait to see yours! Xx


----------



## Babybump87

How is married life treating you both?! I just cant get used to calling OH my husband after all this time lol. . xx


----------



## mariapope

So happy, best wishes


----------



## mariapope

Cool, love


----------

